# 21



## Fuscus (Oct 20, 2013)

No - 21 is not my age, IQ nor the number of years I have been on APS. It is, however, the number of days it took to find and remove this snake.
According to my phone logs the woman first contacted me on 29 September 2013. I came and searched the place to no avail. This womans phobia was one of the strongest I have ever seen and she had already had another relocator through the place who said he saw a common tree snake but missed it.
On the seventh she saw the snake again and again I couldn't find it. During the search I actually had to attend another call ( for my first tiger snake ) and continued the search again. I doubt if her couch recovered from that search.
Today ( 20 October ) she called again and again I went around. This time the hubby had managed to confine the snake into a single room. He said it was in an old motherboard box, I put the box up onto a coffee table, opened it and there was a dark, non descript snake. It was around the normal size of a yellow faced whip snake and for a brief second I hesitated. I wasn't sure of the id.
Then it started to scarper and presented a safe oppertunity to tail. I lifted the tail and saw the orange spots, she and her toddler and her yap dog had been sharing the house for almost a month with a yearling eastern brown!
In the hour between capture and the photo session the snake serendipitously shed its skin and so looked and felt its best for the shoot. It is such a pretty animal.
Lastly its temperament was good, it didn't like what was happening but at no time attempted to bite. Of course at no time were any of my favourite body parts within range


----------



## Wing_Nut (Oct 20, 2013)

Great story, excellent outcome and reward for your persistence.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Oct 20, 2013)

Handsome little critter!

J


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 20, 2013)

That is one hot brown!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 20, 2013)

Well done


----------



## thals (Oct 20, 2013)

Nice one Mark! Good to hear all ended well for both the family and the little brown, such a pretty little thing.


----------

